

Show HN: ZapFixed – Remove annoying fixed menus –  Chrome extension - tim333
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/zapfixed/jgiflpbkoefoepgmeifoglafkomgjbge

======
tim333
I thought I'd stick this thing up, partly because I thought it might be handy.
It removes fixed menus which may be cluttering up your article when you click
it. I was getting annoyed with them on my laptop and would often resort to
'inspect element' and delete.

Also I was quite impressed how little code it took. Basically apart from the
manifest file with the name of the app, it was the three or so lines below. I
thought that might inspire someone wanting to make something similar:

There's this in the background.js file that says to call zap.js in the context
of the open tab if someone clicks the button -

    
    
        chrome.browserAction.onClicked.addListener(function(tab) {
          chrome.tabs.executeScript({   file: 'zap.js'   });   });
    

And the zap.js file has this to find the fixed items and remove them (and
jquery) -

    
    
        $('*').filter(function() {   return $(this).css('position') === 'fixed';  }).hide();   
    

And that's it mostly.

------
iqonik
Pretty cool, it would be useful if it could remember what it changed and allow
you to toggle back in case i breaks the site you're on.

~~~
tim333
Ta, if I feel energetic I may implement that. At the moment if it breaks
something you can refresh the page. I was also thinking of a keyboard shortcut
and working on getting it to work with time.com. It doesn't do that one at the
moment.

